
HTC's One A9: An impressive, affordable smartphone running Android 6.0 - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2995073/mobile-wireless/htc-event-one-a9-smartphone-specs-review-android-6-marshmallow.html
======
stevep2007
At $399 for an unlocked, all-metal device, the One A9 extends the iconic HTC
One product line. It's a platform to demonstrate the newest features of
Android 6.0, such as a fingerprint reader screen unlock, at an affordable
price.

